# What JM reel to get?



## EAA (Dec 26, 2010)

I am looking at getting a reel that can handle big YFT's and also would be good on AJ's. I don't know if I should get the PE 6, the PE 7, or the PE8. Any suggestions?


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

drop a pm to ksong he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The line capacity of PE7 and PE6 is similar. You can get about 480 yards of Jerry Brown Hollow #60 with some room for topshop.
The diameter of PE6 is slightly smaller than Satiga40/50''s while the diameter of PE7 is slightly wider than Saltiga40/50's

PE7's spool is narrower than PE6's, but PE6 is pretty narrow too.
PE6 can handle any tuna under 200 lbs, but some prefer narrrower spool for AJ jigging.


----------



## EAA (Dec 26, 2010)

ksong said:


> The line capacity of PE7 and PE6 is similar. You can get about 480 yards of Jerry Brown Hollow #60 with some room for topshop.
> The diameter of PE6 is slightly smaller than Satiga40/50''s while the diameter of PE7 is slightly wider than Saltiga40/50's
> 
> PE7's spool is narrower than PE6's, but PE6 is pretty narrow too.
> PE6 can handle any tuna under 200 lbs, but some prefer narrrower spool for AJ jigging.


Thanks for the info. I was looking at the PE7 reels on your website and noticed that there are only 2 color options on the drop down menu, is that what you normally carry or are you out of stock of the reels with the other colors because it does give more than 2 color options at the bottom


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

EAA said:


> Thanks for the info. I was looking at the PE7 reels on your website and noticed that there are only 2 color options on the drop down menu, is that what you normally carry or are you out of stock of the reels with the other colors because it does give more than 2 color options at the bottom


If it shows only two colors, it means other colors are out of stock.


----------

